# Oversized Ram Air III Exhaust options.



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

I ordered from R.A.R.E. ceramic coated 68-72 oversized Ram Air III exhaust. I currently have hooker competition headers that run to 3" exhaust. 

They do sell part number SSP-30 for connecting to a 3" system. Is this the best option?

They also offer ceramic coatings as an option on part SSP-30, are there any special consideration for welding on ceramic coating?

Thanks, 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

A 3" system is less effective at scavenging the exhaust gasses than a 2 1/2" system unless you are putting out 550 HP or more. I would recommend a dual 2.5" system with a cross-over pipe.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

:agree No need for that size exhaust on a N/A engine unless you are over 500 or so cu in. Why run 3" exhaust anyway if you are going to blow through cast iron manifolds?


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info

The previous owner put 3" exhaust and headers on the vehicle. The headers leak and are a pain to work with so I decided to go with the oversized factory style exhaust. 

I can replace the remaining exhaust system for about $600.

They do sell a SHP-6 2.5" Short Mandrel Headpipe for $99

Can I use the 2.5 head pipe and fabricate a connection to my existing 3" system?

Thanks,

Joe 


Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

They do sell neck down sections you could splice in to connect your existing exhaust system. Maybe inquire with the vendor before you order to see if they can hook you up so it's all ready to bolt on.


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

RARE does sell SSP-30 to connect the oversized factory Ram Air exhaust to 3" exhaust pipes. 

http://www.ramairrestoration.com/b-ssp-30-3-downpipes-for-ram-air-factory-headers.html

I'm was planning on adding this to my order. 

Another question is should get the SSP-30 ceramic coated too? 

Are there any special procedures for welding on ceramic?

Thanks,

Joe

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

You'll have to grind the ceramic coating off to weld. Maybe have RARE weld on some flanges so you can bolt on. Or use clamps.


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Parts should be here Saturday. Went with the 2.5 inch pipes going back to the cross member will use a reducer to connect the 2.5 inch pipes to the 3 inch exhaust system. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

